# CNC Project Ideas



## ShiftCTRL (May 26, 2010)

Hey there everyone, 

I have a Weeke CNC machine which is barely being used at the moment. I was wondering if anyone would have any ideas on how I may go about selling some custom-made mass produced products. If there any projects here that anyone would like made in quantity or have any suggestions for me, I would greatly appreciate it. 

I'm located in the New York City area just in case anyone was curious.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

*Custom made, but yet, mass produced???*

Do you want to utilize the CNC to do normal things more efficiently, or use it to do operations that are difficult/impossible by normal means? You could make signs (yawn) that can be made with a normal router and templates. But the CNC will make it a more automated process. You could make custom cabinet doors, that look as if they are carved. Then of course, there are the trinkets you see at the craft fairs, cutting boards, pen/pencil boxes, etc. One thing the CNC will do quickly is to hollow out a box from a solid blank. Granted, this can be done with a router, but a CNC would knock these out in batches. (I have run a HAAS VF-2.) I guess it comes down to mass producing (boxes) vs true custom work (cabinet doors, etc). Just my quick .02 CH


----------



## ShiftCTRL (May 26, 2010)

chubbyhubby said:


> Do you want to utilize the CNC to do normal things more efficiently, or use it to do operations that are difficult/impossible by normal means? You could make signs (yawn) that can be made with a normal router and templates. But the CNC will make it a more automated process. You could make custom cabinet doors, that look as if they are carved. Then of course, there are the trinkets you see at the craft fairs, cutting boards, pen/pencil boxes, etc. One thing the CNC will do quickly is to hollow out a box from a solid blank. Granted, this can be done with a router, but a CNC would knock these out in batches. (I have run a HAAS VF-2.) I guess it comes down to mass producing (boxes) vs true custom work (cabinet doors, etc). Just my quick .02 CH


We currently own a custom cabinet shop, so we're using the CNC to make the panels for the cabinets; however, what I'm looking into is making other items as well. I don't mind making boring parts such as signs or more complicated parts-- basically, whatever sells. You've provided some very good ideas, thank you. One thing I suppose I should have added in my original post was, how I should go about marketing this? I understand this is a woodworking forum and not a marketing site; I just figured I'd ask for any advice still. We can mass produce parts, but are there any suggestions on how I can contact companies or people to let them know that we can do this? Where would it be most effective? 

With the economy in the shape that it's in, business has been taking a serious hit. I'm trying to find some creative ways to generate income. 

Thank you again!


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

I've seen some quite elaborate, interlocking puzzle cubes, made from wood. To make them the traditional way is fairly labor intensive. If I had a CNC in my basement (hey, I can dream, can't I?), that's one of the things I'd look into. I'm sure with a little planning, you could set up one board and make 10 of the same component from one species, set up a contrasting species, and cut 10 of another component. In no time at all, you'll have 10 puzzle cubes, ready for sanding and finishing. There are free plans out there, and I'm sure it would be easy to convert the data to dxf files. I remember as a kid, a relative gave me a puzzle box for Christmas. The gift wasn't so much the box, but the money inside. But, in order to get the money out, I had to figure out how to open the box. A nicely done piece like that could be handed down through generations.
As for marketing, I'm sure some people who run a business will have some help for you. All I can think of is to get your feet wet on eBay, and see what the market is for the products you will be selling. CH


----------



## ShiftCTRL (May 26, 2010)

chubbyhubby said:


> I've seen some quite elaborate, interlocking puzzle cubes, made from wood. To make them the traditional way is fairly labor intensive. If I had a CNC in my basement (hey, I can dream, can't I?), that's one of the things I'd look into. I'm sure with a little planning, you could set up one board and make 10 of the same component from one species, set up a contrasting species, and cut 10 of another component. In no time at all, you'll have 10 puzzle cubes, ready for sanding and finishing. There are free plans out there, and I'm sure it would be easy to convert the data to dxf files. I remember as a kid, a relative gave me a puzzle box for Christmas. The gift wasn't so much the box, but the money inside. But, in order to get the money out, I had to figure out how to open the box. A nicely done piece like that could be handed down through generations.
> As for marketing, I'm sure some people who run a business will have some help for you. All I can think of is to get your feet wet on eBay, and see what the market is for the products you will be selling. CH


Bro, you've provided some excellent ideas. I've done some searching around the net for puzzle cubes, and other wooden objects and have some ideas that I might try and play around with, nothing absolute as of it. I really do need to look in to the marketing aspect of things. Nevertheless, you've been a great help and it's much appreciated!


----------

